# Need Solicitor to Deal with Inheritance for Foreingers



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

*Need Solicitor to Deal with Inheritance for Foreigners*

My husband passed away in February. He was British as I am and he died in the UK. However we have lived and worked in Greece for 12 years and he had a Greek will.

This has now been published in court but I'm getting conflicting information from our solicitor and the notary, and what they say does not agree with my understanding of his will (we made identical ones).

I need to find a good solicitor with experience in dealing with inheritance for foreigners. Athens area.

Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## kingscourttrust (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi Cairo Kid,

I work for an estate administration and probate specialist in the UK. We deal with the estates of ex-pats across Europe and I think we could help you with this case. We'd welcome the chance to discuss this with you so that we can advise you on the options. We are Kings Court Trust and you can contact us via our website, Kings Court Trust - the estate administration people or by emailing us at [email protected]. Alternatively, you can call us on 0300 303 9000 between 8am and 7pm UK time. I hope this helps.

Best wishes, Kings Court Trust


----------

